# Hypnosis?



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Psychotherapy for dissociative disorders often involves techniques, such as hypnosis, that help you remember and work through the trauma that triggered your dissociative symptoms.


 Quote taken from http://www.healthyplace.com/abuse/disso ... enu-id-57/

No-one has ever suggested hypnosis as a form of treatment to me, but maybe it's worth a shot.. It kind of scares me though, so I'm wondering, have any of you guys tried this?


----------



## arxiloxos (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't tried it but I'm planning to in the next couple months. What is it that you're afraid of? From what I've read, you never lose control and you remember everything that happens while you're hypnotized. It's basically just a very relaxed state in which you're highly suggestible, which makes it easier for you to, say, change your inner monologue to something more positive, and perhaps to safely explore past trauma as well. It's true that false memories can be implanted if the therapist suggests to you that you were abused, but I think since that danger has been recognized therapists don't make those kinds of suggestions anymore. I'm guessing that means that they may ask things like "what happened next?" but will avoid leading questions like "and then did so-and-so do x?" But that's just speculation at this point. I'll post more after I have seen a therapist.

There's substantial scientific evidence that hypnosis is effective for a variety of conditions (despite what has been posted elsewhere on the board). In fact, the Mayo Clinic site mentions it specifically for dissociative disorders:

www [dot] mayoclinic [dot] com/health/hypnosis/MY01020

There seems to be a lot of research on hypnosis for PTSD and panic, but I've only found one study so far on hypnosis specifically for depersonalization. The results were positive though:
findarticles [dot] com/p/articles/mi_qa4087/is_200910/ai_n42041522/?tag=content;col1

Also, really important: make sure if you do hypnosis that your therapist is certified by the American Society for Clinical Hypnosis:
www [dot] asch [dot] net/

Good luck if you do decide to do it! I'm planning to start in a month or so, but I'll definitely post about my experiences.


----------



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

My therapist uses visualization and suggestion as a form of light hypnosis. When I get into it, it really helps calm me down and bring me back to earth.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

York,

I actually did one session of hypnosis a few weeks back. It was good in redirecting my emotions from the past. My DP started as a result of childhood trauma, so certain things are confused. From what I now think, that talk therapy can help in realizing certain topics and seeing things in a new way, figuring out stuff, while hypnosis can help in redirecting your emotions. They say that hypnosis can "reprogram" the way you think.

Currently im trying memory re-call by myself. To really remember certain segments from the past. Im listening to 80's,90's music, looking at old pictures, taking supplements, its helping actually. I am recalling a few things.

Its sort of expensive though, 200 dollars a session. So im not sure if im going back. I looked up a self hypnosis book at borders, I might purchase it. I suggest trying it atleast.


----------



## billybrain (Jan 4, 2010)

Being a hypnotist is very profitable and enjoyable career path. Best of all, learning how to become a hypnotist can be a simple process and you can learn how to hypnotize people quite quickly.

But before you begin learning hypnosis you must consider aims and objectives and ask yourself why you want to become a hypnotist.

You may want to become a professional hypnotist and run your clinical hypnosis business. You can learn performance arts and become a stage hypnotist.


----------



## flyincorndog (Dec 18, 2009)

I've read that hypnosis might help, but only with first type of dp (low activity; you think that all your movements, speech are made as though automatically, besides your own will; in some cases you think there are 2 'persons' in you, something like that).. read this (use google translator if you don't know russian):
http://www.pb14.ru/Nauch/depersonalizaciya.htm
also try this:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Деперсонализация
here you can find much more information than in english version

i've also heard that hypnosis can cause dp/dr in some mentally healthy people, so you'd better consult at the doctor

Andrew


----------



## markzee31 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had I think 3 sessions of hypnosis with my therapist. It has been nice to have, if only, twenty minutes of total relaxation. When it is going on, I don't really think about anything, my brain calms down. My eyes are closed so i don't really notice the visual aspects of my dp/dr, but I feel a little bit better when it is going on. Very rarely have I gotten the moments of pause that I receive from hypnosis. I assume we will get into deeper stuff as we progress in the treatment, but why not try it? It's very nice to relax and calm your brain down for a bit.


----------

